# Green vs amber strobes



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is my plowing rig, what you guy think which one is brighter and better green or amber, in situations like white outs, and trying to stand out. Whelen century on top, whelen phantom in the window. Tell me what you guys think about my setup.

https://plus.google.com/103420511993253616841/posts/QtnsAWGSjd2


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Green is for volunteer fire fighters here. Amber is for construction blue for plowing on private property as cops started useing it and unless you plow for the city or hiway cops will ticket you. Don't really see a need to run all the lights while on the road anyhow. Won't get u anywhere faster.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Grassman09;1792113 said:


> Green is for volunteer fire fighters here. Amber is for construction blue for plowing on private property as cops started useing it and unless you plow for the city or hiway cops will ticket you. Don't really see a need to run all the lights while on the road anyhow. Won't get u anywhere faster.


Everyone pretty much uses amber or clear around me. Ya only run light when Im in the lots plowing, there off driving unless im plowing this exits and entrances.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 29, 2014)

Is green a color that's legal to use in your state? Green is reserved for command vehicles in many states.

If it is legal, you could always do an amber/green mix. I prefer amber to the rear because it is great at catching attention both day and night and in inclement weather.

Green is nice because it's a different color that isn't used too often. This may attract more attention from motorists.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

[email protected];1792117 said:


> Is green a color that's legal to use in your state? Green is reserved for command vehicles in many states.
> 
> If it is legal, you could always do an amber/green mix. I prefer amber to the rear because it is great at catching attention both day and night and in inclement weather.
> 
> Green is nice because it's a different color that isn't used too often. This may attract more attention from motorists.


Um not sure, Ill have to look into that. But where I plow the cops really dont care. Yea the green really grabs your attention.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Some of the guys I plow with, myself included run a mix of amber and white led's. Even during periods of heavy snow fall I can pick up on the white led's and know where they are. My theory is, if the white strobes/leds were picked for school buses to increase visibility in inclement weather they'll probably work just fine for me in a parking lot. It's also nice knowing that when I run mine on the road (transporting farm equipment) that there's no reason for a cop to bother me due to having an unusual light color.


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

yea thats true.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

snowish10;1792162 said:


> yea thats true.


Also green is used to designate the command post for both police and fire during an ongoing event. There might not be a law against running green lights but I doubt they would appreciate it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

In addition to the green=CP, amber is recognized (to an extent) by the public as utility type vehicles--DPW, utility, construction, etc, etc--why screw with it? 

Michigan requires amber lights for the above type vehicles. Not white, green, purple, pink, or whatever combo. 

In this case, I am all for the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" theory. 

Also, always remember, less is more when it comes to emergency or warning lighting.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

No amount of lights is going to stop dumb asses from sliding into you. Lights are just there so when the cop writes up the accident report you can say "I had my emergency lighting going"

It's a liability thing. People with a million fcking lights just desensitize the public to them. The tow association here is trying to get a law passed that civilian vehicles must turn off their emergency lights when they are in motion unless they are overlength/overwidth.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I'll offer my opinions. First, I believe all things being equal, lighter colored lights attract more attention than darker colored lights. That said, amber would be better than green.

Certain states have tried adding green lights to the mix on state owned vehicles because studies have shown it gets folks attention better. Personally, I think _any_ different / new color light will get folks attention for a little while - until they become used to it. And for some folks, no matter what color light you run, they'll still plow right into you.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I agree they make you a target.
thousands on cop cars get hit every year for this same reason.

They should trying to enforce the laws that are all ready on the books.

You can only run your warring lights when
"actively engaged plowing snow"
Not on your way to the next account.
If your not plowing the city/state roads leave it off when traveling.

Most all states limit you to amber...
(i know some let you use other colors)

It's your choice you can make your truck look like the carnival has come to town.
or you can be more....



OldSchoolPSD;1792260 said:


> It's a liability thing. People with a million fcking lights just desensitize the public to them. The tow association here is trying to get a law passed that civilian vehicles must turn off their emergency lights when they are in motion unless they are overlength/overwidth.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

Here in NYS, green is for those who are a member of a volunteer ambulance service.

http://www.safeny.ny.gov/emer-vt.htm


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Amber.... Green looks terrible


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Here is a link to my Amber / Green Soundoff Ghost I love them and the Local Law Enforcement does not Mind this at all here locally , as a matter a few have commented on how much they liked them. I do not drive down the road with them on, There great for in the lots of a section of road I plow


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

its more the quality of the light than the color....ever notice how the strobes on power co trucks can be seen from farther away


----------

